# How much Oil do these things burn?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Are the LS1/LS2 big engine oil users...meaning is it normal for these engine to consume oil more or less than average?, especially the Mobil 1?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine has never used a drop..............


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Mine used about a quart per 1500 miles when new and by the time 8000 miles rolled around oil consumption stopped. Got 26,000 miles on the odometer now and never have to add oil between changes. -Jim


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

about 1qt ever 3,000 miles


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine scared the crap out of me for the first 5k miles. It consumed about 3 quarts in that time. But eventually, it settled in at about a quart every 5K miles which I consider completely normal. These GM small block V8's are generally extremely reliable. All of the responses so far sound like they fall into the normal variation you could expect to see.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Mine stopped the day I stopped using Mobil 1


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I know it's probably not much, but the crappy PCV valves on these engines let quite a bit of oil into the intake. I just ordered a catch-can, and will monitor how much I drain over several thousand miles, but just wanted to mention it. 
Hope mine doesn't consume oil either. I guess if you drive the car hard, you can expect to burn more oil; perfectly normal. Take care.
JC


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've had LS1's and LS2's since 2000 when I bought my 2001 Z28. The 2001 used a bit of oil, they had just changed the design of the rings and didn't get it quite right. Some 2001's used as much as a quart every 400 miles. I had a friend with a Vette that would buy Mobil one and keep a case with him. Every fuel stop he added a quart. 

2002 they fixed that problem. Except for my 2001 I've never added oil to any of my LSx cars. I think a lot of it has to do with how you break them in.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

ELP_JC said:


> I know it's probably not much, but the crappy PCV valves on these engines let quite a bit of oil into the intake. I just ordered a catch-can, and will monitor how much I drain over several thousand miles, but just wanted to mention it.
> Hope mine doesn't consume oil either. I guess if you drive the car hard, you can expect to burn more oil; perfectly normal. Take care.
> JC


:agree The PCV system does not function on heavy acceleration due to no manifold vacuum.The catch can is a great way to keep oil out of the intake which can damage/soften intake gaskets over time.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

My LS1 has had "low oil" a few times over the 8 years...it burns more in the summer id say.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Mine used about a quart per 1500 miles when new and by the time 8000 miles rolled around oil consumption stopped. Got 26,000 miles on the odometer now and never have to add oil between changes. -Jim


What would cause the break in of the car to use more oil? Stupid question, but I am a new "car guy."


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

mlyon said:


> What would cause the break in of the car to use more oil? Stupid question, but I am a new "car guy."


It sometimes takes a while for the piston rings to seat properly. Until that happens they're not doing their job as efficiently as they should. I imagine with the wear protection of synthetic oils, this may take even longer with the GTO/Vette as the factory fill is Mobil 1.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mine has 18 k on it now... I change oil every 5 k ......So far the oil level is still full at the 5 k change. If it's using oil its, negligible. *


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Same here - unreal oil control since day one.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've never used any oil... I changed oil at 500, 1000, 3000, 7500 and now every 5k or less depending on driving conditions. Mobile 1.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine did not stop using oil until 6000miles. I think it takes longer to break in due to the synthetic oil and low tension rings. I think my car was reamed by some jerk on a test drive and that delayed the proper seating of the rings. I change the oil every 2000 miles because oil is cheap compared to my 30k pride and joy. Don't be alarmed if your LS2 takes over 5000 miles to seal up and stop consuming oil.:cheers


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

what does a catch can look like ?and is it costly? and is it easy to install? got picks?


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> what does a catch can look like ?and is it costly? and is it easy to install? got picks?


Here you go buddy. I'm still waiting for mine, since this guy is a one-man operation, but haven't seen one nearly as good. Kit comes with everything you need; no trips to the hardware store, or having to modify anything. BUt for $152 delivered, it better be all that. I'll keep you posted when I get it.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I didn't burn any oil before I did my heads. Now with my AFR heads with FAST intake I go through a quart about every third fill-up. Have to say its worth it though! arty:


----------

